# Magura HS33 + Winter



## NOS-Trial (18. November 2005)

mal ne frage!!   

bin dieses Jahr von V-Brakes auf Magura HS33 umgestiegen!   

und hab mein Bike eigentlich im Freien stehen!

somit wollt ich mal fragen wie das mit dem Gefrierpunkt is!?! (von dem Öl in den Bremsen!?!)


gefriert das oder ab was für einer Temperatur gefreierts??   

nich das ich ma aufm Hinterrrad bin mit nem Öleisklotz in den Bremsleitungen und die Bremse nich zieht !


----------



## funky^jAY (18. November 2005)

Magura FAQ:

Das MAGURA Royal Blood arbeitet einwandfrei bis zu Temperaturen von ungefähr -15°C; danach wird es zähflüssiger, was ein verzögertes Ansprechen der Bremse zur Folge hat. Bei Kältegraden von -10°C und kälter, wird der Kolbenrückzug der automatisch nachstellenden Systeme, also auch von Marta, etwas geringer. Diese Erscheinung ist normal und kann nicht verändert werden.

Im Plusbereich der Außentemperatur gibt es eigentlich keine Grenzen nach oben, was Wüstendurchquerungen unseres Extrem-Testers Tilmann Waldhtaler eindrucksvoll bestätigt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (18. November 2005)

wenn du denn öl in der leitung hast.. weiss jemand wie das mit wd40 ist? also meins steht manchmal auch "draussen", und um -5°C geht alles noch gut..

martin


----------



## Scr4t (18. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du denn öl in der leitung hast.. weiss jemand wie das mit wd40 ist? also meins steht manchmal auch "draussen", und um -5°C geht alles noch gut..
> 
> martin



meins steht zwar immer im Keller, war aber heute auch bei 3-5° fahren und kein unterschied. Bis auf kalte finger von den scheiss kalten griffen ist alles paletti.

Aber wie das bei -5° ist, ka. vllt einfach mal etwas WD40 in ne kleine flasche abfüllen und in die tiefkühltruhe damit   
Wenns am näxten morgen immer noch flüssig ist wie sau, dann wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. November 2005)

@ scr4t, isah

fahrt ihr beide die hs33 mit wd40? gibts dabei probleme mit der dichtigkeit (is ja nen kriechöl)? würds gerne selber mal ausprobieren (hab keine lust auf wasser wegen der fehlenden schmierwirkung) aber ich scheu mich bisher vor der wiederholten schmaddeligen arbeit falls es mit wd40 probleme gibt...


----------



## Scr4t (18. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> @ scr4t, isah
> 
> fahrt ihr beide die hs33 mit wd40? gibts dabei probleme mit der dichtigkeit (is ja nen kriechöl)? würds gerne selber mal ausprobieren (hab keine lust auf wasser wegen der fehlenden schmierwirkung) aber ich scheu mich bisher vor der wiederholten schmaddeligen arbeit falls es mit wd40 probleme gibt...



Also ich fahre Hinten WD40 seid ca. 2 Monaten und hab eigentlich keine probleme. Eher im gegenteil die bremsen gehen einfach, also der Wiederstand des Hebels is geringer und der druckpunkt kommt mir auch etwas besser vor.

Mit der Dichtheit hatte ich also kurz und knapp keine Probleme. ABer ich fahre es auch erst 2 Monate. Isah fährt es schon etwas länger, vllt kann er die noch was zusätzlich sagen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. November 2005)

jep, genau um das leichte betätigen des hebels gehts mir. is ja super wenns mit wd40 keine probleme gibt. ma kuckn was isah sagt, dann werd ich mich morgen mal ans befüllen machen.


----------



## isah (18. November 2005)

hier stehen 3 bikes die alle mit wd40 befüllt sind, und alle laufen top. das mit dem druckpunkt ist so ne sache, kommt mir auch besser vor ist vll auch nur einbildung.. warte am besten noch, dann kann ich sagen wie wd40 bei kälte funktioniert.. die bikes stehen grade draussen (überdacht, keine angst  ) und ich dreh heut nacht nochmal ne runde, dann kann ich vll heut abend noch bescheid sagen obs irgendwie anders ist..


----------



## misanthropia (18. November 2005)

das macht keine spürbaren unterschiede und wennspürt ihr was aber das beeinträchtigt das bremsverhalten nicht. die kraft ist die selbe ob du nun wd40, wasser oder Mineralöl hast. die kraft im hydraulischen system ist abhängig vom Kolbendurchmesser und der ist bei euch gleich.
man kan hs33 auch mit wasser fahren. aber ratet mal was bei 0°C passiert? dann habt ihr halt keine bremse.


----------



## Levelboss (18. November 2005)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> man kan hs33 auch mit wasser fahren. aber ratet mal was bei 0°C passiert? dann habt ihr halt keine bremse.


Deshalb mischt man ja auch Frostschutz dazu.


----------



## isah (18. November 2005)

also.. mein bike war jetzt den ganzen tag bei unter 0°C, und das bremsverhalten ist wie immer.. also kein unteschied zu merken, ich hab auch mal nen glas voll wd40 in die tiefkühltruhe gepackt, ich sag morgen mal bescheid was passiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (18. November 2005)

> Deshalb mischt man ja auch Frostschutz dazu.



jo, dann auch noch ein schmierendes und die sache is geritzt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. November 2005)

Ik hab bei nem Kollegen das Frostschutzmittel pur reingemacht, das heist ohne Wasser weil man wenn man das Mischverhältniss net ganz einhält bzw. trifft die Brühe auch gefriert. Bisher ist er ganz zufrieden und hat nen Druckpunkt wie mit Wasser  . Außerdem ist fast jedes Frostschutzmittel Dichtungsschonend (steht ja auch meistens mit drauf). Und wenn man das Zeug mal zwischen den Fingern zerreibt merkt man auch die schmierende Wirkung.


----------



## ecols (18. November 2005)

Seife?




jaja, es wird winter..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. November 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Seife?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wusste nicht das du Frostschutzmittel zum Händewaschen nimmst  .....naja jedem das Seine.


----------



## Scr4t (18. November 2005)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> das macht keine spürbaren unterschiede und wennspürt ihr was aber das beeinträchtigt das bremsverhalten nicht. die kraft ist die selbe ob du nun wd40, wasser oder Mineralöl hast. die kraft im hydraulischen system ist abhängig vom Kolbendurchmesser und der ist bei euch gleich.
> man kan hs33 auch mit wasser fahren. aber ratet mal was bei 0°C passiert? dann habt ihr halt keine bremse.



es war ja nie die rede, das man mehr kraft aufbringen kann! Was ja auch total unlogisch ist, da wie du schon sagst kolben gleich bleiben. 
Aber WD40 schmiert besser als Magura Bl00d und ist auch dünnflüssiger, weshalb auch die Kolben besser geschmiert werden und dadurch leichtgängiger gehen!
Das der Druckpunkt nicht merkbar besser wird kann sein. Vllt liegt das nur am, zu dem Zeitpunkt, frischen befüllen/entlüften und das so der subjektive eindruck entsteht das der Druckpunkt sich härter anfühlt.

Wie auch immer, die einen schwören auf Wasser(+frostschutz) die anderen auf WD40 und wieder andere auf das Magura Bl00d.
Aber was alle gemeinsam haben, sie halten ihr system für "Das Beste" ^^


----------



## isah (18. November 2005)

nur das die wd40 nutzer günstiger weg kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. November 2005)

hm....wd40 hä.....hört sich prickelnd an.....werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren wenn cih zeit und geld hab....
magura blood tuts auch.....aja....who cares


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (19. November 2005)

it's done. hab heute nachmittag auf wd40 umgesattelt. die hebel betätigen sich schon etwas leichter, aber so gravierend wie ich mirs vorgestellt hab is es nich. trotzdem is es ne feine sache. ma kuckn wie sich das auf dauer macht.


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2005)

ne, also ich lass des lieber!


----------



## User129 (8. Januar 2006)

wie sieht das denn bei der HS33 mit den Dichtungen und so aus, wenn ich mein Rad bei wirklich jedem Wetter und halt auch jeder -Temperatur draußen stehen lasse?


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Januar 2006)

wenn du das tust, dann sollte man dich beim fahrradschutzbund melden, das kann man doch ne machen!!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Januar 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das denn bei der HS33 mit den Dichtungen und so aus, wenn ich mein Rad bei wirklich jedem Wetter und halt auch jeder -Temperatur draußen stehen lasse?



gibt keine probleme. ne hs33 is 100% winter/wetterfest.


----------



## misanthropia (9. Januar 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> gibt keine probleme. ne hs33 is 100% winter/wetterfest.



naja, bis auf nässe da reagieren alle felgenbremsen ein wenig allergisch. ansosnten machst du mit einer hs33 nichts falsch, solange du beim trial unterwegs bist.


----------



## User129 (9. Januar 2006)

jo cool ich denk dann bestell ich mir ma eine
die jetzigen billigst V-brakes regen mich nur auf...
@ HeavyMetal 
jo ich weiß aber ich fahr da jeden tag mit und hab kein bock das immer durchs Wohnzimmer in Keller zu schleppen.
dann würde ich den weg täglich drei mal machen und wenns dann noch nass ist...
das beste wäre halt son Schuppen oder so.


----------



## sensiminded (10. Januar 2006)

mal was ganz anderes... meine sticky sind bei minusgraden voll steif  , haben dann überhaupt kein bounce mehr... aber glaube das ist bei jedem reifen so


----------



## funky^jAY (11. Januar 2006)

bei mir bremst die hs33 bei minusgraden fast null...um sachen wie öl rein oder so mach ich mir da gar keine gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMis (14. Januar 2006)

hmm das ne klasse idee mit dem wd40 

habe das problem das mein bremshelbel schneller zurück kommt als der kolben   is ja nicht so schlimm  nur dadurch wandert der druckpunkt

was mit oft im winter passiert ist das sich schnee oder eis an den bremssätteln sammelt/bildet  und somit die bremse blockiert  hatte ich bis jetzt aber nur hinten  vorne noch nicht 

naja gruß NoMis


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Januar 2006)

wenns soweit ist das ich schnee oder eis an den sätteln habe kann ich direkt nachhause fahren. da bremst dann nix mehr. es rutscht noch stärker durch als so schon...zum kotzen


----------



## Netbiker (15. Januar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> Magura FAQ:
> 
> Das MAGURA Royal Blood arbeitet einwandfrei bis zu Temperaturen von ungefähr -15°C; danach wird es zähflüssiger, was ein verzögertes Ansprechen der Bremse zur Folge hat. Bei Kältegraden von -10°C und kälter, wird der Kolbenrückzug der automatisch nachstellenden Systeme, also auch von Marta, etwas geringer. Diese Erscheinung ist normal und kann nicht verändert werden.


Kann ich absolut bestätigen!

Mein Stadtrad mit einer Louise drauf, steht die ganze Nacht über vor dem Haus bei bis zu -20°C. Auch wenn ich in der Früh gleich losfahre, merke ich nichts, dass die Bremse schlecht funktionieren würde...
(ich bremse halt genug, sodass das Öl gleich zu kochen anfängt )


----------



## remedy (24. Januar 2006)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem "WD40 vs. Froster" -Experiment geworden??


----------



## Scr4t (24. Januar 2006)

remedy schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem "WD40 vs. Froster" -Experiment geworden??



ALso ich kann nur was zu WD40 sagen:
war heute wieder draußen bei -8° bis -10° und es fährt sich gut, das einzig negative ist, das sich das WD40 "zusammenzieht" und man so den TPA etwas rausdrehen muss.

Sonst funktioniert es einwandfrei, kolben gehen ohne probleme "raus und rein"   und mit Coust belägen auch bei der witterung alles nP


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

-ich denke hier anzusetzen ist besser als n neuen anfangen-

wie ist es eigentlich mit der gleichmaessigkeit der kolben? meisst hat man doch das problem das einer an der felge haengt und sich nur der andere bewegt, kennt ihr das, was kann man da machn?


----------



## Kadara (17. Juni 2006)

Das Problem tritt ja nur auf wenn man schon so viel nachgestellt hat, das die Kolben nicht mehr ganz ein fahren. Ich geh dann halt immer her und schieb die Kolben so weit zusammen, daß beide wieder auf null gehen. Ich seh sonst keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## locdog (17. Juni 2006)

und wen die versift sind. ich mach di immer mit mildem saifenwasser und ne burste sauber. aber NIEMALS die dinger olen sonst klebt jeder mit daran und man macht die kolben tod.


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2006)

@kadara
wenn se "weit" ausfahren muessen dann schon, meine sind aber schon sehr nah an der felge eingestellt   -> @locdog      mit "jeder" meinste sicher dreck der sich ansammelt, ist aber kaum welcher vorhanden (gepflegtes rad!)
hab mir schon ueberlegt nen anderen kolben zu nehmen - werds mal wie du sagst mit seifenwasser probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (17. Juni 2006)

hab das word vergessen 
wen sie nach dem reinigen, im voll eingefarenen zustand, sich die kolben gleich schnell aus fahren heist das die eigentlich auf jeden fall in ordnung sind. ich benutze ubrigens den Y verteiler von monty


----------



## Schevron (17. Juni 2006)

bringt der y-verteiler eigentlich vorteile in der Bremskraft oder änderes? oder is das nur ne spielerei?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. Juni 2006)

nee nix mit mehr bremskraft. bewirkt nur nen gleichmäßigeres aus/einfahren.


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Juni 2006)

der druck entweicht dahin wo am wenigsten wiederstand ist, dichtungsreibung und stroehmungseinfluesse an den kanten in dem system wirken da mit, der verteiler soll die bedingungen fuer beide kolben angleichen - jedoch..
ich hab auch nen Y-verteiler und eben dieses problem
der ist vom arbeitskollege hergestellt mit drei M6 innengewinden fuer die goodridge stahlflex, wenn da mal alle drei bohrungen nich 100%tig aufeinander getroffen sind


----------

